# Outside cleanout



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't normally get these. Was a treat for me.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i always send you my easy jobs.  you are welcome


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, it even had a nice overhang so I could snake during a rain storm.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I swear plumbers in my area are terrified of outside cleanouts. If the are forced to install one because of no other option, they will be sure to bury it so it will never be found.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

looks like pvc. what was wrong?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Plugged sewer, full of tree roots on the inside of the building, But ran it from outside to the city main just to make sure there were no other issues.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't find them much by me either and when I explain why they are needed I get the "Last guy never said this to us" C-Rap. I can be in a multi Million dollar house and people still think that you can open a clean out and keep waste in a pipe. 

No outside clean out installed, No to opening up something inside.


----------

